# Topics > Entities > Societies >  Japan Robot Association, Minato-ku, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Website - jara.jp

Japan Robot Association on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Service Robots are Thriving in Japan"

by Junko Nirmala for Japan Robot Association
August 20, 2015

----------

